

The Scheme  Programming Language 4th edition online - fogus
http://www.scheme.com/tspl4/

======
bkovitz
UPDATE: The on-line book was only up temporarily, to get comments from the
artist. It's gone now. It'll be back up when the printed book is published.

------
seasoup
Thanks for linking this, I was going through a previous edition. This has been
an excellent resource for learning the Scheme language. It's been though
learning scheme that I finally have come to understand recursion :)

I have been reading a lot about its power and ability to develop quickly in
this language and am looking forward to learning it better :)

~~~
brent
This book is a bit of a reference. If you want to learn from more entertaining
books you should check out three books from another IU professor the Little
Schemer, Seasoned Schemer, and when you want to move to logic programming the
Reasoned Schemer.

------
bkovitz
What's new and special about this edition?

~~~
halo
It covers R6RS.

Edit: More specifically, quoting from the book's site at MIT Press
([http://mitpress.mit.edu/catalog/item/default.asp?ttype=2&...](http://mitpress.mit.edu/catalog/item/default.asp?ttype=2&tid=11984)):

 _The fourth edition has been substantially revised and expanded to bring the
content up to date with the current Scheme standard, the Revised6 Report on
Scheme. All parts of the book were updated and three new chapters were added,
covering the language's new library, exception handling, and record-definition
features._

